# TOTW Pacific Stream: Safe or not?



## eastcoastwesty (Jul 5, 2009)

My dog has a chicken allergy now, so I was considering switching to Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream kibble. It is grain free, chicken free, and it overall looks like a very good food to me. Dogfoodanalysis.com considers it a 6 star food. The only thing is, I heard something about them having a preservative in the fish meal, ethoxyquin. Is that something I should be concerned about?


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

I did a search and this is what I came up with....



> This is the email response that I got from Taste of The Wild,
> 
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry.
> ...


I personally use TOTW PS for the same reason (no chicken) but from the looks of this e-mail it wouldn't matter what fish based food you use, there will be some traces of ethoxyquin. My dog has been on the PS formula exclusivly since April and I've seen no problems caused by it she is thriving!


----------



## 2dogday (Apr 20, 2009)

i saw on another forum they (TOTW) have just had a recall of certain bags of the Pacific Stream manufactured in a Missouri plant. I don't know the details so people who feed this may want to call the company for further information


----------



## eastcoastwesty (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok, I went to the local Tractor Supply Store, and bought a 5 lb bag of TOTW Pacific Stream. HE LOVED IT!!!!!!! I have tried Nutro, Natures Recipe, and numerous other brands. He would not eat any other kibble unless I added gravy, chicken, (which he is now allergic to), ground beef, or some other meaty leftovers form human's dinners, and hand fed it to him, kibble by kibble.  I gave him a bowl of this and held my breath. I did not hold it for long! He dug in, ate it all in 30 seconds flat, licked the bowl, and wanted more. He is loving this stuff!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't think that fish meal is always preserved with ethoxyquin is true...

There are many foods out there now that says ethoxyquin free that is stated both on the website and on the bag which TOTW is not doing. I personally would stick to a different formula or a different company's food altogether. I like Orijen 6 fish, it's a chicken free, grain free, fish formula as well and it's stated that no ethoxyquin is used instead of none "added". Which means the fish they get into the plant already has ethoxyquin...


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

While I don't doubt your statement this came straight from GPO Access (The National Archives & Records Administration & Code of Federal Regulations) so I am not sure how the companies who claim to have ethoxyquin free foods manage that. Just food for thought.


http://frwebgate.access.gpo.gov/cgi-bin/multidb.cgi

#11 in the search from above...



> [Code of Federal Regulations]
> [Title 46, Volume 5]
> [Revised as of October 1, 2008]
> From the U.S. Government Printing Office via GPO Access
> ...


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

railNtrailcowgrl said:


> While I don't doubt your statement this came straight from GPO Access (The National Archives & Records Administration & Code of Federal Regulations) so I am not sure how the companies who claim to have ethoxyquin free foods manage that. Just food for thought.
> 
> 
> http://frwebgate.access.gpo.gov/cgi-bin/multidb.cgi
> ...


I guess some of the manufacturers somehow get rid of it completely. Here's from the Wellness' old website(it's probably still there somewhere):


> Herring Meal – (F.D.A. Inspected), (Omega 3)
> Meats have been tested to have No Ethoxyquin Residual.


And Orijen doesn't buy fish meal(not 100% sure on this but the fish is caught locally in Alberta), they make the meal themselves an they're located in Canada so maybe there's no ethoxyquin requirement.


----------



## Alosmom (Aug 7, 2009)

2dogday said:


> i saw on another forum they (TOTW) have just had a recall of certain bags of the Pacific Stream manufactured in a Missouri plant. I don't know the details so people who feed this may want to call the company for further information



No they did not have a recall. There was some bags that didn't have the right moisture to them but it isn't nothing that will hurt a animal.The food went to the east coast that had the moisture problem. But you can still feed it there is no danger to the animal.

Well i feed the High Prairie Formula and my wolfkids love it. I would feed the the fish one but they don't care for it that well. I know that it would be better if one had a tummy problem.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I guess some of the manufacturers somehow get rid of it completely. Here's from the Wellness' old website(it's probably still there somewhere):
> 
> 
> And Orijen doesn't buy fish meal(not 100% sure on this but the fish is caught locally in Alberta), they make the meal themselves an they're located in Canada so maybe there's no ethoxyquin requirement.


I see. I didn't realize they were not an American company. That makes sense now.


----------



## lightforce18 (May 6, 2009)

they said it only has 5ppm in the food. and 75ppm is safe so I dont see why TOTW isnt safe.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

lightforce18 said:


> they said it only has 5ppm in the food. and 75ppm is safe so I dont see why TOTW isnt safe.


The thing is, Ethoxyquin is not allowed to be used AT ALL(except for chili pepper and paprika) to preserve people food because it's a carcinogen. 

The max allowed in people food is 0.5 ppm but for animals up to 75 ppm is allowed? I just find that unfair and I feel like these companies are saying it's ok to have a higher risk of cancer for animals because they are less important/not as worthy of our concern, etc.

I haven't heard of anyone having problems with TOTW so it's most likely safe, but I just would rather eliminate ethoxyquin completely from my dog's diet instead of having a safe amount. After all, it is a preservative and not a nutrient in any way shape or form.


----------



## lightforce18 (May 6, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> The thing is, Ethoxyquin is not allowed to be used AT ALL(except for chili pepper and paprika) to preserve people food because it's a carcinogen.
> 
> The max allowed in people food is 0.5 ppm but for animals up to 75 ppm is allowed? I just find that unfair and I feel like these companies are saying it's ok to have a higher risk of cancer for animals because they are less important/not as worthy of our concern, etc.
> 
> I haven't heard of anyone having problems with TOTW so it's most likely safe, but I just would rather eliminate ethoxyquin completely from my dog's diet instead of having a safe amount. After all, it is a preservative and not a nutrient in any way shape or form.


No I hear you. The Fish formula they have thats mainly fish has 5ppm, that means the Other two formulas that only have fish meal as the 14th or what ever ingredient probably has .05ppm or somethign very small so I say just stay away form the fish formula and u should be A Ok.


----------



## eastcoastwesty (Jul 5, 2009)

I can't just stay away from the fish formula. The whole reason for switching to TOTW Pacific Stream was so that I could give Scout a grain-free, chicken-free healthy diet. All the other formulas have chicken meal, which my dog is allergic to. I think that I will go with TOTW ayways.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I think it's fine. No complaints, no problems.

There's also Orijen 6 Fish (no chicken) and Orijen Regional Red (no chicken). EVO offers Red meat and Wellness Core Ocean doesn't have chicken either. These are all grain free foods by the way. If for some reasons TOTW doesn't work out for you, you can always try these.


----------



## lightforce18 (May 6, 2009)

oh ok.

well if they say its only 5ppm i trust em.


----------

